# Circuito anti-pop para el efecto mute



## pablofunes90 (Jun 23, 2009)

hola foreros bueno les comento que estoy diseñando un circuito de audio cuya funcion es mutear por unos instantes una señal de audio de BAJA amplitud (milivolts), luego volverla a su volumen normal y nuevamente atenuar dicha señal y asi sucesivamente...
tengo un circuito astable con el que deseo activar y desactivar la señal por medio de un fet (2sk30)... 

el problema de este circuito es que mete muchisimos POPS (sonido molesto de golpe electrico con muchisimos armonicos)

queria saber si alguien conoce otra manera de mutear la señal sin estos pops, ya sea con algun operacional que incluya la funcion de "mute" u otra manera diferente de realizar el muteo con el fet...

probe con un ldr pero a la frecuencia que trabaja el circuito astable (2 Hz) tiene una respuesta muy lenta y yo necesito un corte mas abrupto de la señal...

desde ya muchas gracias!

atte. Pablo


----------



## algp (Jun 23, 2009)

El archivo adjunto contiene un archivo con extension .dsn. Que formato es ese? Lo mas recomendable es que pongas el diagrama en formato grafico simple ( gif o jpg por ejemplo ) de tal forma que no necesitemos instalar ningun programa para poder verlo.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Jun 24, 2009)

ahi subi un bmp para que se vea bien... si te surge alguna idea de como reemplazar el interruptor me seria de mucha ayuda..
gracias!


----------



## algp (Jun 25, 2009)

Supongo que en el lugar del switch va el jfet.

Te recomiendo experimentar algunos cambios, especialmente en lo que se refiere a la polarizacion del jfet y la señal de control para el jfet.

Mira el diagrama que puse en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/combinador-audio-mp3-gps-19552/#post151644
Una diferencia importante aparte de la señal de control, el hecho de que los pines S-D del jfet se encuentran no a 0V, sino a Vcc/2, lo que en el caso de tu diagrama seria el nodo que une R3 y R5. Entonces un lado del jfet podria ir conectado directamente a este punto, y el otro deberia tener una resistencia ( supongo que unos 330K podria estar bien ) a ese mismo punto. De esa forma nos aseguramos que ambos extremos del switch ( jfet ) tienen el mismo valor de tension DC.
Logicamente a la salida de audio hay que poner un condensador que permita desacoplar la DC.

En el mismo diagrama podras ver tambien una resistencia de 1M, condensador de 47nF, y un diodo para la señal de control.
Eso tambien es importante, y en caso de necesidad supongo que podrias aumentar un poco el valor del condensador de 47nF para lograr una conmutacion mas suave.

Mira tambien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/. Ahi podras ver bastantes diagramas de pedales comerciales. Fijate en la forma que conmutan las señales de audio. Casi siempre es con jfets. Y podras comprobar que no diseñe mucho en el post indicado antes.

Estos dias no estoy en mi PC asi que no puedo dibujar nada...

Cuentanos si te sirve...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Jun 25, 2009)

muchas gracias algp, te cuento q hace un tiempito habia corregido lo de Vcc/2 en lugar de masa, pero de todas maneras estaba colocando mal el fet... 
este diagrama que me pasaste me aclara bastante el tema...
y el link que me pasaste con diagramas de pedales que hicieron fogonazo y dano te cuento que lo tengo en favoritos desde hace rato ya que esta muy bueno...
muchas gracias por la ayuda y en breve te cuento como me fue!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 30, 2009)

aqui te dejo este diagrama espero que te ayude


----------

